# Hello...



## gery (May 11, 2009)

from PARIS France...

My site...


Equation

soon

gery


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2009)

Looking good.Welcome to the site Gery.


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.....

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.

Wheelsup


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome from Las Vegas!


----------



## gery (May 12, 2009)

thank for "welcome"...


----------



## rochie (May 12, 2009)

hello and welcome Gery


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2009)

welcome from England.


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the new site!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Doughboy (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting.


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2009)

welcome from Poland!


----------



## Clave (May 12, 2009)

gery said:


> from PARIS France...
> 
> My site...
> 
> ...




There is only one Paris, and that is in France - the one in Texas only exists in stories...


----------



## Geedee (May 22, 2009)

Hi Gery, welcome aboard


----------



## diddyriddick (May 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Gery. From a fellow newbie.


----------



## Coors9 (May 30, 2009)

Nice to meet you bud.


----------



## seesul (May 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic!8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2009)

Welcome from a very hot and humid southern US.


----------

